# Wtf 3 million dollars



## DANTENDO (Jul 28, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49146644 OK forget 3 million dollars what would you spend the money on if you won 300 dollars/euros/pounds


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2019)

I'd buy a house, invest the rest and live off my income from the investments.

Where shall I live? London or Kyoto?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 29, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> I'd buy a house, invest the rest and live off my income from the investments.
> 
> Where shall I live? London or Kyoto?


I said 300 dollars


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I said 300 dollars


I thought you said 300 million. Oops. With $300 I'd put it aside and when a game I want comes out I'd buy it.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 29, 2019)

Either drugs and prostitutes or a new monitor... probably the monitor.


----------

